# SRAM Force crank on Shimano Bottom Bracket (Dura Ace)



## wdtpga (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought a used SRAM Force crank set which the owner repeatedly said it was for a Sram/Shimano normal bottom bracket. It looks right but doesn't fit my bottom bracket that works well with my Dura Ace Crank. In addition to it seeming just a touch smaller in diameter it was wider as well since the bolt would not cinch the crank arm to the bottom bracket. Any thoughts?


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

You need the SRAM GXP bottom bracket...

Not a big deal, you can get them fairly cheap anywhere...


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

SRAM uses a different BB. 

You can run the crank with Shimano derailleurs, chains, cassettes, and shifters. I'm not sure if Dura Ace and soon to be Ultegra 11 speed chains will work with the crank, but if you have 10 spd Shimano stuff all you need is a new BB--about $40 at the most.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

wdtpga said:


> I bought a used SRAM Force crank set which the owner repeatedly said it was for a Sram/Shimano normal bottom bracket. It looks right but doesn't fit my bottom bracket that works well with my Dura Ace Crank. In addition to it seeming just a touch smaller in diameter it was wider as well since the bolt would not cinch the crank arm to the bottom bracket. Any thoughts?


By now you know what you need to buy to make this work. Now you can tell the seller, repeatedly if you want(i would ) that he's an idiot. There's obviously no such thing as a 'SRAM/Shimano normal bottom bracket'. He probably doesn't know that they're slightly different, and i'll bet he used the word 'normal' in place of 'english'.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

wdtpga said:


> I bought a used SRAM Force crank set which the owner repeatedly said it was for a Sram/Shimano normal bottom bracket. It looks right but doesn't fit my bottom bracket that works well with my Dura Ace Crank. In addition to it seeming just a touch smaller in diameter it was wider as well since the bolt would not cinch the crank arm to the bottom bracket. Any thoughts?


In theory, if you have the shim, you could press it in place and make that work, but GXP BBs are cheap enough that you should just buy one.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

You have now learned that people often do not know what they are talking about.
On the positive side, you got off cheap.
.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pmt said:


> In theory, if you have the shim, you could press it in place and make that work, but GXP BBs are cheap enough that you should just buy one.


Yeah, 'cuz people do that all the time :shocked:


----------

